# VOIP and home security system?



## joncnca (Jul 12, 2009)

Anyone use VOIP with their home security system? Specifically, some of the cheaper services like Phone Power and Yak, and monitoring with ADT.

The VOIP would only be used for the phone signal going to the monitoring service, so only basic service is necessary. Traditional phone line is much more expensive. The VOIP websites tend to say that they don't support home security systems, but I've heard that it works fine these days, and I don't see why it wouldn't work with a Analogue Telephone Adapter (ATA) installed, which allows you to plug in any normal phone. 

I don't trust the official lines from the VOIP websites because they are in a conflict of interest, as they would prefer to sell the land line service as it's more expensive.

example of ATA (http://www.ncix.com/detail/cisco-sp...aAivWbGqvoqdXBxT-TvmGbX4qrRUSCGPdDBoCk07w_wcB)

So please share any *personal experiences* getting VOIP to work with your home monitoring system, and which companies you use. Hope this won't degrade to a "you don't need home monitoring" discussion. It's happening. Just want to try and get a good deal on the setup.

Thanks!


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

joncnca said:


> The VOIP would only be used for the phone signal going to the monitoring service, so only basic service is necessary. Traditional phone line is much more expensive. The VOIP websites tend to say that they don't support home security systems, but I've heard that it works fine these days, and I don't see why it wouldn't work with a Analogue Telephone Adapter (ATA) installed, which allows you to plug in any normal phone.
> 
> I don't trust the official lines from the VOIP websites because they are in a conflict of interest, as they would prefer to sell the land line service as it's more expensive.


VOIP is Voice Over Internet Protocols..and is a virtual packetized connection between you and the other party. Unlike a dedicated landline that is battery powered at the service provider switching office, VOIP depends on local power for the ATA and a modem to packetize the calls. They are analog only between the anlog phone and the ATA.


There is a reason for that..traditional lines are more reliable. I have VOIP over internet and although it works 95% of the time, it isn't reliable at least 5% of the time, and there could be an emergency within that 5% that it is down due to:
*Local power* outages. that means you must have a UPS with your ATA adapter. modem/router for reliability
ata/modem issues, (modem failures)
internet service provider issues such as broadband outages. I have had a couple of those this year with Teksavvy
for several hours..the last one was on September 1 and lasted all day and into the next day. 

Thank goodness I had a cell phone, otherwise I would not be able to communicate to the outside world during
those outages. 

Yesterday, I had a *8 HOUR POWER OUTAGE HERE IN MY AREA OF OTTAWA.* In the past I'v e had service interruptions due to contractors cutting cables and other service provider issues. 




> A telephone connected to a land line has a direct relationship between a telephone number and a physical location, which is maintained by the telephone company and available to emergency responders via the national emergency response service centers in form of emergency subscriber lists. When an emergency call is received by a center the location is automatically determined from its databases and displayed on the operator console.





> In IP telephony, no such direct link between location and communications end point exists. Even a provider having hardware infrastructure, such as a DSL provider, may only know the approximate location of the device, based on the IP address allocated to the network router and the known service address. However, some ISPs do not track the automatic assignment of IP addresses to customer equipment.[26]


----------



## dotnet_nerd (Jul 1, 2009)

A hard-wired connection to the monitoring station is useless, be it VOIP, POTS or cable. A thief will simply cut your phone/cable line disabling your system.

You need a wireless solution. (I use the DSC GS3060 unit) 

With The Monitoring Center I only pay $20 per month; basic fee of $10 plus another $10 for the wireless addon


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ You still need to pay for the initial equipment setup which may run a few hundreds initial parlay? ... I haven't looked into website yet.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

I can see that if a thief is determined, and they know where the cable or phone line enters your home they can cut it. 
But... wouldn't that trigger an alarm in the monitor center that the alarm unit is no longer responding to their scanner?


----------



## dotnet_nerd (Jul 1, 2009)

Beaver101 said:


> ^ You still need to pay for the initial equipment setup which may run a few hundreds initial parlay? ... I haven't looked into website yet.


Yes, there is certainly an upfront cost. Here are prices for the GS3060 wireless module



carverman said:


> I can see that if a thief is determined, and they know where the cable or phone line enters your home they can cut it.
> But... wouldn't that trigger an alarm in the monitor center that the alarm unit is no longer responding to their scanner?


Nope. The alarm system dials out when the alarm is triggered. There is no connection to the monitoring station until that occurs. A 24/7 full-time connection is possible using a dedicated line but this is much too expensive for the regular residential customer. And even then, cutting the line would raise a trouble alert, not an alarm.

And spotting where the phone/cable enters those house is child's play easy.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

I suggest going wireless. 

If a thief is determined, they will cut the line. The alarm system dials out to the monitoring station when the alarm is triggered. If there is no break in the system then no alarm dial-out, even if the line to the house (phone or cable used for VOIP) is cut.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

My Own Advisor said:


> I suggest going wireless.
> 
> If a thief is determined, they will cut the line. The alarm system dials out to the monitoring station when the alarm is triggered. *If there is no break in the system then no alarm dial-out, even if the line to the house (phone or cable used for VOIP) is cut*.


Seems like a problematic issue with all these monitoring systems that rely on wired connections, be it cable or dsl/intenet/VOIP. 

So let me try and put this all in perspective. lets say.. I have some expensive guitars (a '59 Gibson Les Paul in my house worth over $500k,and somebody just happens to know that I have one.

I have a monitored alarm system installed to prevent theft of my "jewel", and pay them money for installation
and monthly monitoring in my house. 

You are a regular run-of-the-mill B&E artist that randomly goes around and cuts telephone and cable connections before finding a way into the house that won't involve glass breakage or any kind of noise to attract attention to
look for things that may interest you. 

You exclaim to yourself..."aha..here is where the lines enter this house...cut! cut! cut!, then pick a lock or jimmy bar your way in..to get my "precious-precious", and make off with it.


..Meanwhile..at "AlarmHorse", the monitor boys sit around drinking Tim Hortons and discuss the days sports events..

Nobody is the wiser, because the installed alarm could not call the monitor center.

Right!..and you don't think all the B&E 'artists" out there don't know that?


----------



## dotnet_nerd (Jul 1, 2009)

You're way off the mark. A '59 Les Paul is only worth $20k tops. But I'm a Fender guy myself so I could be wrong.

The rest of your post is 100% spot on though.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

dotnet_nerd said:


> You're way off the mark. A '59 Les Paul is only worth $20k tops. But I'm a Fender guy myself so I could be wrong.
> 
> The rest of your post is 100% spot on though.


LOL.

Alarm systems are bought to provide piece of mind and act as a deterrent for people to B&E, the low-life folks that do that. 

I've heard from people they love their wireless home security systems, real-time updates via email or text messages. 

Unfortunately if somebody wants to commit a crime, they can and likely will. Sad when you think about that...


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

dotnet_nerd said:


> You're way off the mark. A '59 Les Paul is only worth $20k tops. But I'm a Fender guy myself so I could be wrong.


I was just joking here in regards to something really valuable that perhaps can't be replaced that easily..at least not as vintage.

Depending on the shape and serial number probably most would fetch $25K tops to the right person who really wants a part
of history. There wasn't that many made or available back then like there is today and back then a standard burst sold for $265 (case extra $42.50)) in 1958/59. There are thousands of 59 bursts re-issues by Gibson these days, and of course the Chinese and Asian factories are copying them as well...but rare is rare and vintage is vintage, and when Gibson made only a few hundred of them and
some have been used by celebrity musicians, dead or living, they can fetch a lot more at auctions if collectors are after them.


But then there are always someone out there that will pay more...
http://www.guitarworld.com/rare-left-handed-1959-gibson-les-paul-brings-194000-heritage-auction


----------



## joncnca (Jul 12, 2009)

wow, i don't know where you guys live but i hope the theives around here aren't that sophisticated. i'm mostly looking for some deterrence. slightly more deterrence than just sticking an ADT sticker on my window without actually having the system, but i'm not guarding the canadian mint here.

i guess with all wired connections, the line could be cut. i would suggest that 95% uptime for internet (and personally i've had probably upwards of 99% uptime with rogers in my neighbourhood) - though maybe rogers is the crook around here and i'm already getting robbed... - i'm trying to come up with a somewhat cost effective way of doing this.

anyone have VOIP with their home security system and what service do you use? What monitoring system do you use? I want to make sure that the VOIP service i choose is compatible with my security system, and would prefer not getting a land line if necessary, since it's more expensive and i wouldn't be using it for any other purpose.

anyone use Phone Power? Good feelings about them or no? Use it with a home security system?

I'm paying $800 after taxes and everything for full house equipment (5 doors, 3 windows, 2 motion sensors) and 2 years monitoring with ADT through a local reseller with good referrals. GSM would cost me another $300 for equipment and $20/month in data plan.....so i'm not too keen on GSM. at least with a phone line or VOIP, i'd gain the functionality of phone or VOIP (even if i don't use it now).


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

joncnca said:


> i guess with all wired connections, the line could be cut. i would suggest that 95% uptime for internet (and personally i've had probably upwards of 99% uptime with rogers in my neighbourhood) - t*hough maybe rogers is the crook around here and i'm already getting robbed*... - i'm trying to come up with a somewhat cost effective way of doing this.


:biggrin-new:



> anyone have VOIP with their home security system and what service do you use? What monitoring system do you use? I want to make sure that the VOIP service i choose is compatible with my security system, and would prefer not getting a land line if necessary, since it's more expensive and i wouldn't be using it for any other purpose.


I have internet and VOIP on DSL and it still costs me $5 a month for a dry loop (telephone line with no dial tone from Bell), so one way or another, you are not going to get away from cable or some form of a land line unless you go to a sophisticated system that calls your GSM cell phone. 



> *I'm paying $800 after taxes and everything for full house equipment* (5 doors, 3 windows, 2 motion sensors) and 2 years monitoring with ADT through a local reseller with good referrals. GSM would cost me another $300 for equipment and $20/month in data plan.....so i'm not too keen on GSM. *at least with a phone line or VOIP, i'd gain the functionality of phone or VOIP* (even if i don't use it now).


Wow! per year or per month? 

IMHO, VOIP may be the cheapest way to go. I don't have an alarm system..home pretty much 95% of the time, and my neighbourhood is very low crime area and I don't own any expensive jewelry or guitars, so I really don't need an alarm, and I receive TV off air so I don't pay "robbers" or Bell either. 
If I ever need an alarm system, the VOIP scheme is what I probably would use. 

Now, as far as the alarm line or phone line being cut..in my place it comes in underground and only a part of it is exposed and covered by a bush. A well secured cover plate with special fasteners would stop any cutting. 

Never heard of any home intrusions in my area where the phone lines were cut..but seen a couple of movies where that may have happened , but usually the crooks were after bigger fish to fry, like bank vaults. :biggrin:


----------



## joncnca (Jul 12, 2009)

$800 after taxes is the total cost to buy the equipment and 2 years of monitoring. after the 2 years, i pay $120 per year for monitoring with ADT.

but that doesn't include the phone signal that's required. i'm definitely keeping internet no matter what, so that's why i thought VOIP would be more cost effective than adding a home phone line, since i'm going to be paying for internet anyway.

i know people say VOIP is less reliable, but like i said, my internet has been very reliable for many years, so it's a tradeoff i'm willing to make if it's cost effective. phone line with teksavvy will cost $25 per month plus tax and fees to add phone jack and activate ($150 together +HST).

Phone Power and Yak charge about $10 per month for basic VOIP. but Yak outright says it's incompatible with home security systems.

so i wonder if anyone has experience with VOIP and home security, what services you use to make sure this is compatible before i sign up for VOIP.


----------



## e86s54 (Mar 27, 2014)

joncnca,

Back to your OP, yes it can work. BTW, I have worked for 25 years in telecom, including wireline and wireless networks. First, VOIP vocoders (voice encoders) use a predictive algorithm to compress what is typically 56 Kbps to as low as 2 Kbps. The problem arises when you try to use a modem (from your security system), as modems do not have voice characteristics and so do not encode well. However, the datarate and protocol used by the modem is very low speed and robust (as they only send small amounts of data). So it typically works. I have used VOIP with my system for a few years now (incl Vonage, Cogeco, vMedia and Fongo). All worked very well. Vonage actually allows you to control your vocoder speed (amount of compression), so you can set it to high bit rate (low compression) to have better success. If you have a little IP networking knowledge, you can also prioritize traffic through your router (QOS) for even better results.

GLTU...


----------



## Oldroe (Sep 18, 2009)

I never really got this. $800. $120/year ect.

Turn a couple lights on $50/per year.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Oldroe said:


> I never really got this. $800. $120/year ect.
> 
> Turn a couple lights on $50/per year.


Less than that if you use CFLs or LEDs. Just got a promotion coupon from Ottawa Hydro for an LED bulb.
They claim: $52.56 per year for 60 watt incandescent
$11.39 per year for 13w CFL
and $6.13 per year for 7 watt LED ($7.99) with the $5 coupon = $2.99. Supposed to be equivalent to 40w light bulb


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

carverman said:


> Less than that if you use CFLs or LEDs. Just got a promotion coupon from Ottawa Hydro for an LED bulb.
> They claim: $52.56 per year for *60 watt *incandescent
> $11.39 per year for *13w* CFL
> and $6.13 per year for *7 watt *LED ($7.99) with the $5 coupon = $2.99. *Supposed to be equivalent to 40w *light bulb


 ... just how can someone tell if they're actually "saving" $$$ (electricity costs) with these newer watt-efficient bulbs, other than take their words off the label that they do? I mean you can plant all the lowest watt bulbs in the house and yet the electricity bill remains the same. Apologies to OP if this is off topic.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Beaver101 said:


> ... just how can someone tell if they're actually "saving" $$$ (electricity costs) with these newer watt-efficient bulbs, other than take their words off the label that they do? *I mean you can plant all the lowest watt bulbs in the house and yet the electricity bill remains the same.* Apologies to OP if this is off topic.


Yes, it is a bit off topic..but then. I was commenting on the previous poster of suggesting that for $50 a year in electricity costs, you can have a "couple lights" burning 24/7...not very a frugal minded idea on saving power
but ....
BTW..you should refer your question to Hydro One or your local utility for a "answer"....here is an example of what
you may hear from them...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhbmr_NMJrA

IF suppose you had ALL the lights in the house equipped with these "alleged 25,000 hr LED dimable light bulbs,currently at a cost of $15 each, which BTW, would it make it more even more efficient for the break in artists to see what you own for them to steal? :biggrin:

Ten of this 13w LED bubs + $19.50 tax = around $170. Power saving over other types of bulbs.. say 13 watt CFL = same. So lets say you have all ten burning 24/7 that's 130 watts or 75 watts .13kwh or 0.075kwh .
Ok that less than 1/4 of or a 1/10 of a kwh....so the smart meter wants to see other electricity usage..such as fridges, stoves, microwave etc...which will ahem... then give a more "accurate estimate" of what you may be using..but even at 0.13kw x 24 hrs = 3kwh per day at 17c per day at averaged out rates of :
ON PEAK; MID PEAK AND OFF PEAK + HOLIDAYS...IE: (13.5 c/kwh + all the other charges and taxes ) loaded rate, that is designed to *add some confusion by the smart meter..which apparently is not as smart as we were led to believe.*
That requires the utilities to do more estimation and "adjustments to your bill" negating any real energy savings from
buying all these latest technology power miser bulbs.

To add some more credibility to your hydro bill, there is an adjustment done for the power that you DIDN'T USE but need to pay for anyway because you happen to be connected to the power grid.


> *When electricity is delivered over a power line, it is normal for a small amount of power to be consumed or lost as heat. Equipment, such as wires and transformers, consumes power before it gets to your home or business. Line losses are an unavoidable part of delivering electricity. Therefore, *we must purchase a small amount more than what you use. To determine the amount of electricity that we need to buy for you, we use a calculation called an adjustment factor to adjust your usage.* The adjustment factor is used to account for the line losses in the electricity system that are not measured by your own meter. The adjustment factor is approved by the Ontario Energy Board and will vary according to your service type.


In my latest bill I used *313kwh in 30 days averaging 10.43 kwh per day...or about $29 for actual electricity and the rest of the hydro bill is other charges and taxes. If I replaced all my CFLs with LEDs, I would reduce my electricity bill by maybe 50% but how much of that monthly bill is for lights turned on when I really need them..at night and only some on for the full 10 hrs at night? 
*313kwh + another 11 kwh (about 5%) tacked on for the power that never got to your "smart meter". 

So, you can only take what they tell you in the advertising propaganda to buy these new bulbs. 

I hope this helps to explain what it is all about (grand deception?) ...*nobody knows for sure if you will see any significant reduction on your hydro bill*..but OTOH you may get that 'feel good feeling" that by buying expensive light bulbs..in a small way, you are helping to 'save the environment' and maybe the "baby whales" out there.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^


> ... So, you can only take what they tell you in the advertising propaganda to buy these new bulbs.
> 
> I hope this helps to explain what it is all about (grand deception?) ...*nobody knows for sure if you will see any significant reduction on your hydro bill*..


 ... I hear ya.



> ... but OTOH you may get that 'feel good feeling" that by buying expensive light bulbs..in a small way, you are helping to 'save the environment' and maybe the "baby whales" out there.


 ... I'm not so sure about buying those expensive (even the newer models) CFL/LED bulbs help save the environment (environmentally friendly???), let alone saving baby whales. :confused2: I think we less pollution of the ocean and the air can help save some whales and us.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

My alarm system is "free" - neighbour's pooch - barks at the slightest sound, even its own shadow when out. Cute doggie too. :biggrin:


----------



## e86s54 (Mar 27, 2014)

Oldroe said:


> I never really got this. $800. $120/year ect.
> 
> Turn a couple lights on $50/per year.


A rather silly comment... You are assuming your lights can detect/deter break & enter, fire (high heat), smoke, flooding & low temp?!

My insurance rate goes down about $120/yr or a little more than half the rate for monitoring.


----------



## Pluto (Sep 12, 2013)

carverman said:


> Seems like a problematic issue with all these monitoring systems that rely on wired connections, be it cable or dsl/intenet/VOIP.
> 
> So let me try and put this all in perspective. lets say.. I have some expensive guitars (a '59 Gibson Les Paul in my house worth over $500k,and somebody just happens to know that I have one.
> 
> ...


Well, I hope you are not saying that if it isn't perfect, don't do it. JFk reasoned that since security can never be 100% that he may as well ride around town in a convertible. Not his best judgment call since even if he had had just slightly better security, and no where near 100%, he probably would have lived. Obviously door locks are not 100%, but most still use them. I think the idea is to get as close to 100% as is practical thereby deterring all but the most determined.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Beaver101 said:


> ^ ... I hear ya.
> 
> ... I'm not so sure about buying those expensive (even the newer models) CFL/LED bulbs help save the environment (environmentally friendly???). I think we less pollution of the ocean and the air can help save some whales and us.


The oceans are polluted, the rivers are polluted and the air in larger cities is polluted...buying LED lightbulbs is not going to change that, nor is it going to help save the electricity generated, since the generators have to run anyway. The only electricity discount we seem to get these days is between 7pm and 7am..the off peak rate. 
Somebody has to profit off us:biggrin:..and just like the old incandescent light bulbs, that have been manufactured discontinued and replaced by CFLs, (which now are readily available, cheaper, and last longer)...the next evolution in lighting technology is LEDs,
which are getting brighter with less power consumption and may even last longer too, as well as less glass dumped into our landfills per year. 

But right now it's the high cost per LED bulb..that needs to come down a lot to match CFL prices. 

So, estimated 25000 hrs life time, if these LEDs are on 24/7 that is about 3 years of use.
If they are on only 8 hrs a day..that's about 10 years of use..as long as they don't fail in the meantime, so compared to the old light bulbs hitting the trash after 1 or 2000 hrs of use, and the CFLs after say 10,000 hrs of use..these LEDs are easier on the landfill environment, but that depends on how long they stay turned on. 


> We’ve found in our past tests that some spiral CFLs were still shining brightly after 10,300 hours of use. That works out to 3 hours a day for 9.4 years.
> Our latest CFL tests found that after cycling on (for 3 hours) and off (for 20 minutes) since early 2009, or 6,000 hours, brightness and warm-up times remained virtually the same as after 3,000 hours of testing. An outside lab has confirmed our result.
> While PG&E may be bemoaning the miscalculation, our experts say that you’ll save money even if a CFL lasts 6,000 hours rather than the 10,000 the manufacturer claims. A typical incandescent lasts about 1,000 hours and costs 50 cents. You’d need six bulbs and spend about $42 on bulbs and electricity. Or you can buy one CFL and spend $12, electricity included.


But again..all the savings from new lighting technologies doesn't mean YOU will get any financial benefits....there are other factors in this modern world (provincial govt and utilities), where the complex billing ensures that the average home owner will probably not realize any real savings on the electricity part by converting to a new higher tech form of lighting. 
http://www.thestar.com/business/personal_finance/2013/07/29/smart_meter_dumb_hydro_bill.html


----------



## Oldroe (Sep 18, 2009)

Your insurance rates go down HALF the monitoring fee. I got a little water front deal for you.


----------



## joncnca (Jul 12, 2009)

e86s54 said:


> joncnca,
> 
> Back to your OP, yes it can work. BTW, I have worked for 25 years in telecom, including wireline and wireless networks. First, VOIP vocoders (voice encoders) use a predictive algorithm to compress what is typically 56 Kbps to as low as 2 Kbps. The problem arises when you try to use a modem (from your security system), as modems do not have voice characteristics and so do not encode well. However, the datarate and protocol used by the modem is very low speed and robust (as they only send small amounts of data). So it typically works. I have used VOIP with my system for a few years now (incl Vonage, Cogeco, vMedia and Fongo). All worked very well. Vonage actually allows you to control your vocoder speed (amount of compression), so you can set it to high bit rate (low compression) to have better success. If you have a little IP networking knowledge, you can also prioritize traffic through your router (QOS) for even better results.
> 
> GLTU...



thanks for the insight. do you or anyone else have any experience with Yak or Phone Power? These are lower cost VOIP services (about $10 per month). i'm pretty sure Vonage works because the guy installing the system uses vonage himself. but vonage costs upwards of $25-30 a month. that's fine if you use all the features of VOIP, like all that unlimited international calling, much cheaper than home phone. 

but i won't be doing any of that. the line will only be used for the security system, so want to keep things relatively inexpensive. i know you get what you pay for, but i really just need a dial tone, no fancy features or long distance calling.

at 120/year, i get half of this paid for by my discount on home insurance. i can scrounge up 60 bucks a year. 

and i don't think i mentioned this, but someone tried to steal my wife's car out of a public parking lot just last week. broke the door cylinder and ripped out the ignition switch. i also thought i could never happen to us, so who knows.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

joncnca said:


> but i won't be doing any of that. the line will only be used for the security system, so want to keep things relatively inexpensive. i know you get what you pay for, but* i really just need a dial tone*, no fancy features or long distance calling.


I have VOIP for a home phone as part of my DSL internet service with Teksavvy. The DSL internet is about $25 a month, and the VOIP feature is $9.95, and the dry loop phone line $5 , with taxes it comes to about $45.00 but this is with internet of course. The VOIP dial tone is provided through teksavvy. 

I don't see how you can have VOIP service without DSL internet service (or cable) without having a home phone number assigned to you to identify you. VOIP is Voice over Internet Protocol after all. There is also the 911
proviso as well. VOIP does not translate to a physical location. If you need to use 911 service via VOIP,
you have to call the special operator and give the details of the physical address where you are located. 

You can have internet without VOIP though.


----------



## joncnca (Jul 12, 2009)

yah i know you need internet to use VOIP. i have my internet service through rogers.

i'm deciding on which service provider to go with for VOIP, for the sole purpose of providing a dial tone for the home security system. i'm looking for personal experiences with relatively low cost VOIP services such as Yak or Phone Power, and how well they work with home security monitoring.

i'm well aware of the limitations of VOIP regarding 911 and such. unless that directly impacts the monitoring system, it doesn't really matter to me. does a home monitoring system dial 911 directly? i imagine it notifies the monitoring company and THEY call 911 if necessary.

have you used your Teksavvy VOIP with a monitored home security system? does it work all right? any issues?

i don't intend on switching to Teksavvy for internet. reviews seem to be inconsistent, and there're rumblings about throttling and such during the daytime. reliability and speed at all hours, including daytime, are paramount to me; people commenting about downloading without cap in the middle of the night don't really apply to me, i need it to work without being throttled during high traffic hours.


----------



## John Mendez (Jun 25, 2015)

*twenty*

Having a good alarm system requires all functions of the system to function properly. The alarms are not just designed to meet the requirement but it also has the ability to multitask. One great aspect of the alarms are that they do not collapse under pressure and provide adequate security ensuring peace of mind. We got it done from Canada Security Professionals from Ontario who were extremely knowledgeable and helped us in all ways possible by answering all the questions we had patiently.


----------



## praire_guy (Sep 8, 2011)

My system will go into alarm mode if the phone line goes dead (or is cut). While this,won't trigger a police response, it activates the sirens and will scare off the typical "boot down the door for a quick look in" criminal. Of course this,is,in an urban area.


----------



## MoreMiles (Apr 20, 2011)

Many companies like Protectron and Alarm Force can monitor through cell phone for about $5 extra per month. 

Also if you have Rogers TV and Internet, you can add a basic Home Phone line through retention for $10 extra. Rogers line is like private VOIP but is well accepted by most alarm companies like ADT to work with their traditional system. 

Most thieves know to go to the Demarc box at the side of your house, look for a grey box that says Bell or telephone network interface then cut the cables below if, which takes 10 seconds to do. So I think traditional landline based alarms are useless anyway.


----------



## yyz (Aug 11, 2013)

John Mendez said:


> Having a good alarm system requires all functions of the system to function properly. The alarms are not just designed to meet the requirement but it also has the ability to multitask. One great aspect of the alarms are that they do not collapse under pressure and provide adequate security ensuring peace of mind. We got it done from Canada Security Professionals from Ontario who were extremely knowledgeable and helped us in all ways possible by answering all the questions we had patiently.


Sound like a sales pitch. How does an alarm "collapse under pressure" or "have the ability to mutitask"?


----------

